# How to remove brute force 750 rear diff need help



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

How do i remove the rear diff out of my brute for 750 have brakes stuck and motors already out just need to know how to actaly take it out because i cant figer it out have all bolts out just dont know to to remove can eny one help me please


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If I remember correctly, it comes out the top. Pretty sure the gas tank needs removed.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

thats what i was hopen i didnt have to do but thanks will start pullen that


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

The tank is simple to pull. 3 bolts and its out. Good time to mod it also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea took me a long *** time to figure out what way the rear diff came out to,


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

DaveMK1 said:


> The tank is simple to pull. 3 bolts and its out. Good time to mod it also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


 
mod it? what you mean


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/29-how-s/2251-tank-skid-mod-v-2-a.html


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

View attachment 13111


All this has to come off. New to the brutes but me and ma brother are getting it. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ah ok water and mud deplacement. good idea there lol


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I hope you dident pull the motor for the diff


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

no we pulled motor for full motor rebuild.


----------



## Gravehunter (Mar 12, 2011)

If the motor is out just pull the diff straight out the front where the motor would normally be. Easiest that way if the motor is out anyway.


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

to late dont got it in the bike back brake lines were stuck solid keepen brakes ingaged. got it all to gether now going to the frount now


----------

